# Preppers To Save US Economy



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Went into a gun/surplus store today. He said his sales for 2012 are up 47% over 2011.He even started a small credit line at the bank to increase his inventory. The owner is hiring two new employees and changing store hours from 9:00-5:00 to 9:00-7:00. Will open on Saturday a half day as well. 

So I did a little research on google. Durable goods are up in 2012 from 2011 and the forecast is for them to rise again in 2013. So keep stockpiling your toilet paper and tampons. 

Won't even begin to talk about how gun and ammo sales have exploded, if your on this message board, you already know that. 

What I didn't find interesting is that power tools sales increased 6% from 2011 to 2012. Now if are without electricity, how are those power tools going to work??


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Did you check generator sales?


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Did you check generator sales?


No, but I know when I went to Home Depot last month they were sold out of solar generators...


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwyn-williams-jr/smith-wesson-posts-48-increase-second-quarter-sales-demand-surges-all

Guns sales up 48%


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

techrun said:


> What I didn't find interesting is that power tools sales increased 6% from 2011 to 2012. Now if are without electricity, how are those power tools going to work??


Maybe people are using those tools to work on projects they want to complete before the electricity goes... :dunno:

Or maybe it's less about prepping per se, and more of an economic indicator - people can't afford to hire someone to do certain jobs for them, so they're buying the tools they need to do the jobs themselves.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Maybe people are using those tools to work on projects they want to complete before the electricity goes... :dunno:
> 
> Or maybe it's less about prepping per se, and more of an economic indicator - people can't afford to hire someone to do certain jobs for them, so they're buying the tools they need to do the jobs themselves.


:hmmm: Now don't bring common sense into my thread....

Maybe, both valid thoughts. I was trying to be a little satiracle with this thread. Wait, is satiracle a word?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> people can't afford to hire someone to do certain jobs for them, so they're buying the tools they need to do the jobs themselves.


I just had my contractor bid a small job for me and he said he would not be able to get to it until maybe mid-January. He told me there is plenty of work to go around and that maybe the economy was bad in California but "not in the red states". In line with that we had two houses go up for sale a few blocks from me (both owners got new and better jobs in other communities) and both sold within a month of being listed. My local gun shop said for the first time ever internet sales are greater than store front sales. He presumed that so many places are out of stock on this model or that model that people are using Bing to search for what they want and having it shipped to a local FFL.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I just had my contractor bid a small job for me and he said he would not be able to get to it until maybe mid-January. He told me there is plenty of work to go around and that maybe the economy was bad in California but "not in the red states". In line with that we had two houses go up for sale a few blocks from me (both owners got new and better jobs in other communities) and both sold within a month of being listed. My local gun shop said for the first time ever internet sales are greater than store front sales. He presumed that so many places are out of stock on this model or that model that people are using Bing to search for what they want and having it shipped to a local FFL.


Shouldn't have mentioned those houses for sale dude you got buddies bordering on stalkers here that will be moving in now :teehee:

Let me be the negative nelly then and the 6% inrease in power tools was to replace the extra 6% of tools that were junk and didn't last as long as they should so it will keep going uyp and up untill it it reaches the every tool replaced every year point. (Yeah I"m mostly kidding here) (And yeas Satarical is a word )


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I just had my contractor bid a small job for me and he said he would not be able to get to it until maybe mid-January. He told me there is plenty of work to go around and that maybe the economy was bad in California but "not in the red states". In line with that we had two houses go up for sale a few blocks from me (both owners got new and better jobs in other communities) and both sold within a month of being listed. My local gun shop said for the first time ever internet sales are greater than store front sales. He presumed that so many places are out of stock on this model or that model that people are using Bing to search for what they want and having it shipped to a local FFL.


Good point, there are places in the US where the localized economies are very strong.

In Midland, TX the folks that are working at McDonalds are making $14-18 an hour. Because of the oil boom there, that is what it takes.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Whenever I buy another propane tank, or solar lantern, or FG bucket, or roll of duct tape, I just think to myself, nope, I'm not crazy, I'm just helping the economy.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

I went to our little local gun shop this morning to order a Rock River AR15. Three to five *MONTH* waiting list.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Indiana_Jones said:


> I went to our little local gun shop this morning to order a Rock River AR15. Three to five *MONTH* waiting list.


Damn, Obummer will have outlawed it before delivery date.


----------

